# Rod Blank For Spanish And Blue



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

i need a blank like the tica 7-8 ft, spinning,1 pc that i can send off and get customed...what are my options? thanks


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wheeler - 923
rain shadow - 1266


a lil bit over 8'..but that's what I'm thinkin.


----------



## fish5days (Jun 29, 2007)

*Spanish Rod*

HI:
I got a perfect spanish rod allready custom made from reddrumtackle.com. Buxtom N.C> last month. They had them form 8 to 10 ft. in spinning and casting. I got a casting $130.00 They also had lots of other brands on sale. I make rods and I can not buy the blanks and hdw. and make this rod for this price.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wheeler - 923
> rain shadow - 1266
> 
> 
> a lil bit over 8'..but that's what I'm thinkin.


The Rainshadow SU1145 is Sweeet for metal in the 1 - 1.5 oz range. It's a 2 pc. 9 1/2 footer though.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*my 2 cents*

at 8' a batson 967 is hard to beat for the price..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

ScottWood said:


> The Rainshadow SU1145 is Sweeet for metal in the 1 - 1.5 oz range. It's a 2 pc. 9 1/2 footer though.


I'll second that one. I've got one as well based on Scott recommendation. Love it.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*well...*

i will prolly throw an an occasional clark spoon with it but its main use will be for gotchas....


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Nserch4.....*

i like the wheeler's im thinking about the 823? just easier to handle than the 9 i think....how much do those run for?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hmm...I'd PM Wormy or Clyde for pricing.

Got the 1033..gonna cast some slimey worms on straight "J's" for this years Striper tourney.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*...*

ive heard of both but never done business with them..both located in vabeach i imagine...their names on here are?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> ive heard of both but never done business with them..both located in vabeach i imagine...their names on here are?



yup.

good people!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> i will prolly throw an an occasional clark spoon with it but its main use will be for gotchas....


For gotchas, I wouldn't want to go with any of the above blanks. Those are more for throwing stingsilver off the surf. I would look at a different route, like a trout rod. I have the Falcon coastal at 7.5ft and stradic 2500 load with 10 braided. I haven't seen anyone out throw me on the jerk jigging lane yet.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*crawfish*

have the 2500 stradic already but even of the above blanks not even the wheeler 823 at 8 ft?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Smokin' distance setup*

All Star 1265/2 (10 1/2 ft) made conventional with a trigger and an ABU 6500 (pick one)...

Sandcrab


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> All Star 1265/2 (10 1/2 ft) made conventional with a trigger and an ABU 6500 (pick one)...
> 
> Sandcrab


2 thumbs up on that blank 
between the 1265 and the 1145 almost all the bases are covered


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with Derf on those rods.

I wish Rainshadow would make that 1265 blank.

I'd recommend getting it wrapped spinning. Well, at least for me. I hate throwing metal with a conventional ... even with a level.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Well, at least for me. I hate throwing metal with a conventional ... even with a level.


ever tried it with a 6500 mag elite with high speed gears , jeff ??

makes a big difference...


----------

